# Ci electric control panel



## 94896 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all i need your help.

On the carioca CI you have a control panel that i believe controls the lighting

You press the one with the little light bulb and hey presto the internal lights work.

However next to it theirs another with a picture of the caravan body you press that and nothing hapens (apart from a click, Like a switch clicking) . both lights on the panel stay on and all the internal lights still work work....

I think when i press the first switch it uses the battery in the engin compartment and when i press the other it switches to the one in the van??

Dose anybody out their know for sure te way it works..

any thanks David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

ci_chucan said:


> Hello all i need your help.
> 
> On the carioca CI you have a control panel that i believe controls the lighting
> 
> ...


I have a CI, older than yours and I too have a switch next to the internal light which I can't work out what it does. However, two people have suggested it is for an added extra in the shape of air con for the living area.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

David, I recently traded in my Carioca 5 but if I remember correctly the manual said it was for an awning light if fitted, I think the picture on the control panel slightly resembles this.

Paul


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi David,

Paul is absolutely correct; it is for the awning light outside the van, if fitted of course.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*CI Motorhome*

Hi to all

I have an older CI Riviera 2000 model

on my switch panel is =

Switch 1 master switch, supply to the control panel, and all other lights, with own switches.
Switch 2 water pump
Switch 3 extract fan over cooker
Switch 4 lights over cooker

Push button = and small display, with picture of=

Habitation area
Cab and chassis
water tank
Wast tank

Press the push button once, and the display will show voltage of habitation battery

2nd press, display will show voltage of engine battery,

3rd press, display will show level of fresh water ie:- 00, 33, 99,

the wast tank has it's own light, and comes on when 75% full

the display will go off after about 2 mins.

It is not normal for any habitation lighting to come off the engine battery

Hope this helps,

Colin


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
Yes, you guys are right, it is for an external light. The relay is fitted along with a fuse and wiring which will be left unterminated somewhere, most likely behind the contol panel you are referring to, but could be anywhere and not particularly familiar with your model could be wrong. If you have a rear kitchen and the control panel is fitted to a boxed in section above then the wiring is terminated in a terminal block hanging inside there. If your panel is above door I am not sure where it is but suspect again it wil be behind the panel. The way it works is if you press the switch the external light would come on (if fitted) and off when button is pressed again or ignition is turned on.

Incidently the Nordelecttronica system used in the carioca and other italian jobs draws quite a high quiecent current (off state) so when laying up vehicle for a while always disconnect the liesure battery.
Jon.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

On the Carioca 5 there is nothing behind the control panel, as I found out when I removed it to nut and bolt my fire extinguisher to the wood panel above the door, the relay and fuse terminates under the passenger seat beside the charger from what I can remember.

Paul


----------

